# Pork belly help?



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I use my smoker a lot. I smoke butts, ribs, briskets, fish, veggies, potatoes, eggs, you name it. I've never done a belly? Time? Temp? Recommendations? Seasoning? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I just cooked one. Marinated it for about 24 hours. Cooked it on the Egg for about 5.5 hours at 225*. Took it off and covered it with a rum, crushed red pepper and brown sugar glaze and brought the Egg up to 375*. Tossed it on skin side down to crisp it up.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm trying to remember the marinade. I know there was EVOO, a dried habanero, bay leaves, whole sprigs of thyme, lemon juice and butter. Might have been some other seasonings too.


----------



## OWS (Jul 10, 2014)

*Southern Succor Rub* 
1/4 cup ground black pepper
1/4 cup paprika
1/4 cup Turbinado sugar
2 Tablespoons table salt
2 teaspoons dry mustard
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
Mix ingredients thoroughly. Makes enough rub for one pork butt, with some leftover for use in the Southern Sop

Good Read
http://virtualweberbullet.com/pork2.html


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Any assistance you need, go to this forum!!! Been a member on there since I bought an egg years ago!!! Tons of valuable info!!!!
http://eggheadforum.com/


----------



## bluebell (Feb 20, 2008)

*porkbelly*

Where can i get a pork belly at. An the price on it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

bluebell said:


> Where can i get a pork belly at. An the price on it.


From Kevin at Thr Butcher Shoppe


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Kevin at the butcher shoppee has them as well as Winn Dixie in Gulf Breeze. Less than $20 for one


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

huntnflorida said:


> Kevin at the butcher shoppee has them as well as Winn Dixie in Gulf Breeze. Less than $20 for one


Winn Dixie must have just bought a couple tractor trailers worth. They are loaded up at the Gulf Shores one and the Orange Beach one. They've never really stocked it before.


----------

